# Twelve Days of Christmas



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That si JUST ADORABLE, Dave!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That was fun.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Very Cute, loved it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Very cute!


----------

